# Custom request



## gollum (May 15, 2008)

The PERFECT FLASHLIGHT.

are there any makers out there who could assist me by building a flashlight?

I would like the brightest high output for short bursts (60 secs)with good throw,the longer the better...
the new p7 led would be the brightest option I suppose(?)700 lumens would be awesome.with maybe 100% 30% and 5% outputs

with the option of selectable bright uv/night vision red /white very low output for discreet indoor navigation.maybe like surefires A2 setup(?) 
or even a single bright uv led coming from the side like the zebralight style.

I'd like to keep dimensions down to smallest possible, maybe a 18650 single cell, if thats asking too much then maybe a 2 x 18650 in spy 007 config. 
or a c cell size li-ion (?)
a lightweight body haIII alum.with grippy knurling and cigar hold ,forward clicky, tailstand ability.

this to me would be the ultimate allrounder 

SO... is this do-able or am I dreaming.

any comments or suggestions are welcome


----------



## RyanA (Apr 28, 2009)

I was going through your old threads to see if I could catch a few more photos of your work. I'm a sick man, I know. I came across this and figured it was the impossible dream. But if you're willing to make a concession on the multi-die emitter, which will unavoidably limit throw, then you may want to check out this thread. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228772

Check out the aspheric type throw on that sucker, I wonder what the lux readings are.


----------



## gollum (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Ryan,
thanks for suggesting this for me :twothumbs
I was impressed with the Kroma as standard but the price in australia is terrible...$550 aud which is $400us makes ya :green:
I thought at that price I can get a custom job done.
I see theres a new spy 007 multi emitter in the works .... maybe if I save my pennies I'll might get that ... but its going to be dear ...$1200 or more ...(guessing)
which is a bit of a dream atm

Introducing the 007 Tri-V CPF

btw your bead will be arriving soon


----------



## RyanA (May 4, 2009)

I hear you, the idea of cracking open such an expensive and complex light makes me flinch a bit.
Also, I got the bead today. It's a beaut! I think "mokume madness" has taken a solid hold here. I've already seen two custom lights done in silver/copper. I think the sense of history and workmanship really appeals to people.
Thanks again Jason! I hope the shoulder is healing up well.


----------



## gollum (May 5, 2009)

cheers Ryan I don't think I could crack open a light like this just yet. mokume madness ... yes I think mokume is such a beautiful material I have made a few chunks of mokume and it is a very expensive exercise. btw my shoulder is getting better thanks.


----------

